# ***APR MK7/MQB Products In-Stock @APTuning - Free Shipping!!!



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*We currently have all APR products in stock for the 1.8T/2.0T TSI Gen3 engines found in the MQB chassis Golf/GTI/R & A3/S3*

_Click on any of the pictures to be taken to our website and place your order!_

*Carbon Fiber Intake System*_(fits all models and engines)_












*Oil Catch Can System*_(fits all models and engines with APR Intake)_








*Cast Downpipe Exhaust System*_(fits all FWD models currently)_












*Turbo Muffler Delete*_(fits all models and engines)_








*Vent Mount Boost Gauge Kit*_(fits Golf/GTI/R models currently, available with red or blue needle)_












*Universal Boost Gauge Kit*_(universal gauge, available with red or blue needle)_












*Boost Gauge Vent Pod*_(fits Golf/GTI/R Models Currently)_









*Manifold Boost Tap Kit*_(fits all models and engines)_









*Solid Shifter Bracket*_(fits all manual transmission 6spd models)_









*Short Shift System*








*Intercooler and Boost hoses*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Ttt 4 f


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

back up


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*This is all In-Stock ready to ship!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Weekend Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Top action


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Weekend bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Just got another stocking order in! Don't forget we offer free shipping on all APR products.*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TGIF bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Hump day bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Back up top


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Back up :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TGIF Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

All weekend orders are shipped and on their way!! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

We will be attending VagFair this weekend. While we normally don't bring parts to the smaller shows, I am willing to bring prepaid parts to the event. Since we typically offer free shipping I will also cover the tax!! So whatever the price is, thats it, no extra fees, done deal!

If interested in doing such, please *EMAIL* me ASAP! [email protected]
_(orders will not be taken over the phone)_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Bringing it back


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

New week new bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Bump for September!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

All orders shipped, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

To the top for Friday!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Awesome weekend, thanks for all the orders, everything has shipped!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Hump day bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Rainy day bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

new week new bump. Get your orders in. Free shipping and a free gift with any APR hardware order over $200!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Turbo Tuesday bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

TGIF Bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Free gift for any order of APR products over $200!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Our website was down for a server update via our hosting company. We are sorry for any inconvenience, but if you have any problems with the site please do not hesitate to call with any questions or email for any orders!

717-272-0916

[email protected]*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Monday Monday!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

#TBT to what I think was the first mk7 we tuned.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## BoneHeadOtto (Nov 29, 2015)

When using the APR stage packages is it necessary to have the performance pack? how much difference does the performance pack make and how important is the LSD. Should i fight for getting a GTI with that package or would i be fine without it?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

BoneHeadOtto said:


> When using the APR stage packages is it necessary to have the performance pack? how much difference does the performance pack make and how important is the LSD. Should i fight for getting a GTI with that package or would i be fine without it?


Performance pack is an option package on the car and has nothing to do with the APR tune. 

The stages refer to other parts added to the car, for example stage 1 is designed for stock hardware(wether its a regular gti or a PP), stage 2 requires a downpipe. 

The PP has benefits in general like the LSD and slightly larger brakes and such. Last I knew it was a pretty good bargain for the price, but thats personal preference.


----------



## BoneHeadOtto (Nov 29, 2015)

I agree its a great price but hard to find. Do you think the LSD will make a big difference in how a Stage I GTI will drive?


----------



## BoneHeadOtto (Nov 29, 2015)

also do you anticipate anything being different with a 2016 in terms of the APR tune. How long do you think until you offer the 2016 tune?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

The LSD is def nice to have and the PP upgrade is less then getting an aftermarket LSD installed.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

Intercoolers and Boost Hoses also now available!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

New year, new bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Most MQB/MK7 APR products currently on sale for 10% off plus free shipping!
*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2004)

*Car show season bump!*


----------

